# Acrylic nails?!?



## brittbritt (Aug 23, 2015)

So today me and my friend went to get full sets. She was fine but I think the lady filing my nails may have filed my natural nail down a little too far. I didn't notice any discomfort until applying that purple stuff on my pinky and it was burning. Now my nails feel ok but I'm a little concerned. Are my nails paper thin under the acrylics? Will they grow under there? Or did I maybe have a bad reaction to the purple "stuff"? There's no discomfort now but of course I'm regretting not having spoken up during the nails getting put on. Should I get the nails taken off?


----------



## LilySmith (Sep 2, 2015)

I made gel nails for my wedding day and honeymoon and it was quite painful. After I took them off in about a month my own nails were very thin and before they grew healthy again I had to cover them with a very thick layer of nail polish. I'm sure I'll never do that again... How are your nails now? Did you take them off?


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 12, 2017)

LilySmith said:


> I made gel nails for my wedding day and honeymoon and it was quite painful. After I took them off in about a month my own nails were very thin and before they grew healthy again I had to cover them with a very thick layer of nail polish. I'm sure I'll never do that again... How are your nails now? Did you take them off?


Gel nail polish and enamels are okay but it takes more time to remove than normal


----------



## juraseka (Sep 13, 2017)

I used to do acrylics but it does really take a toll on your natural nails. Make sure to use strengtheners where you remove them and always keep them protected and covered with polish or a top coat!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 13, 2017)

I was thinking to do acrylics for my nephew's wedding ceremony. My nails are naturally beautiful but still i want them to look even more good lol. Thanks for your tips [MENTION=98830]juraseka[/MENTION]


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 25, 2017)

Do not remove the acrylic you used in your nails simply to make it more level and more natural


----------

